# موضوعات عن المعالجة الحرارية-Heat treatment



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (1 يونيو 2009)

See attached link
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


----------



## الموصل الصامدة (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير
تحياتي الك


----------



## م_عماد أبوأيوب (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed elhlew (8 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع اكثر اللة من علمك النافع


----------



## chemist ahmed sala (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هدى الالوسي (16 يناير 2010)

الف شكر لك اخي موضوع مفيد وساعدني كثيرا


----------



## سامي العسكري (12 مايو 2013)

شكررررررررررررررر


----------



## m_maher80 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

الق شكر ليك
بحاول انزله وان شاء الله الفائدة تعم


----------



## محمد السيد سعيد (6 نوفمبر 2013)

Heat treatment is a very essenially engineering application after any process(machinning ,welding,...etc) to keep the part healthy and long lifetime​


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*احسنت بارك الله بجهودك *


----------

